
My learning notes - tarrsalah
I maintain a page &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tarrsalah.github.io&#x2F;notes&#x2F;&gt; where I share what I learn, is there any similar pages?<p>Can you share yours?
======
ncouture
Thanks for sharing your notes, I'm sure they will help someone sometime.

It's interesting to see that another person who's excited to share his notes
is also an Emacs and org-mode user.

For what it's worth, here are mine:
[https://ncouture.github.io/](https://ncouture.github.io/)

If you're interested in the export process: I use the Nikola static site
generator to publish some of my org file as it supports multiple markup
formats including org.

[https://getnikola.com/](https://getnikola.com/)

------
yranadive
Hello everyone, I'm Yash, founder of GrepPage. Just like tarrsalah I too
wanted to share my notes with the world but also wanted to search them easily.
That's why I created GrepPage.

With GrepPage, I can search my notes from Vim, command line or see them side-
by-side Google search results. @azeirah, most devs I know have unorganized
notes that affects their productivity. I was one of them. The time I wasted in
searching for stuff was not worth it. I've saved days if not weeks by
searching for my notes on GrepPage when I need them.

Here are some ways you can try it out. Let me know your thoughts.

Sample Note on a topic:
[https://greppage.com/evidanary/42](https://greppage.com/evidanary/42)

Chrome Ext: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/greppage-
search/lf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/greppage-
search/lffhobakggddnjafbgffiejapjhdkhfa)

Command Line Client: [https://github.com/evidanary/grepg-
python](https://github.com/evidanary/grepg-python)

Web: [https://www.greppage.com](https://www.greppage.com)

------
emilburzo
Here's mine: [https://wiki.emilburzo.com](https://wiki.emilburzo.com)

It's not just tech related, I try to write down whatever information I need
more than once, but which I don't need often enough to remember off the top of
my head.

Or if I need a centralized place to aggregate various disparate pieces (like
personal projects) so that I can easily send a link to them.

------
kek918
I got a nice domain a couple years back and for a couple of months ago I redid
the site to try out GravCMS and now I use it to write small "TIL" (Today I
Learned) entries.

[https://it-db.com](https://it-db.com)

------
Esau
I recently became interested in digital note taking and commonplace books, but
I haven't started yet because I can't decide what software to use.

Can you tell me how you are generating your notes?

~~~
tarrsalah
Hello Esau, I'm using emaca org-mode to generate one-page HTML, the source
code is available here:
[https://github.com/tarrsalah/notes](https://github.com/tarrsalah/notes)

~~~
Esau
Thank you.

------
azeirah
I made a small command line application to manage my notes, but I switched to
windows in the meantime, and don't really use it anymore :(

I have tons of notes scattered everywhere, but they're completely
unorganized...

------
Mz
[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/p/my-
sandbox.html](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/p/my-sandbox.html)

------
spraak
Next time you might have more luck by putting "Ask HN: " in the titl

It would be nice to collect resources like this. That is, I'd be glad to see
the same. I don't yet have one to share, though

